# THOR3 SFAS Prep



## Kash27D (Nov 2, 2019)

Does anyone here have experience with the THOR3 SFAS prep workout? I am not scheduled for SFAS, but am just using it to proactively get in shape. So far, I'm getting a lot out of it, but I'm curious if anyone here has some feedback on it - its strengths, weaknesses, etc.:

http://specialforcesrecruiter.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/THOR3-14-Week-Program.pdf


----------



## dsl8va (Dec 8, 2019)

I haven't been to selection but have looked into several programs, so take what I say with a pound of salt. The only reason why I'm commenting is because no one else has. Most people will say that the best program is one that you actually stick to. 

For me personally, the biggest weakness of that specific program is the ruck portion. If I wanted to attend SFAS, I would want to ruck heavier and further than 10 miles at 35% of my bodyweight. Obviously don't ruck a 20 miler a week before selection, but distance is something I would want to be comfortable with. 

I think the biggest takeaway is being familiar with yourself and your weaknesses. If you are weak at running and rucking, then you should focus on those. This program will probably help you identify some of those.


----------



## Kash27D (Dec 9, 2019)

dsl8va said:


> I haven't been to selection but have looked into several programs, so take what I say with a pound of salt. The only reason why I'm commenting is because no one else has. Most people will say that the best program is one that you actually stick to.
> 
> For me personally, the biggest weakness of that specific program is the ruck portion. If I wanted to attend SFAS, I would want to ruck heavier and further than 10 miles at 35% of my bodyweight. Obviously don't ruck a 20 miler a week before selection, but distance is something I would want to be comfortable with.
> 
> I think the biggest takeaway is being familiar with yourself and your weaknesses. If you are weak at running and rucking, then you should focus on those. This program will probably help you identify some of those.


Thank you for the feedback. I agree...I think the biggest thing is to identify my weaknesses, which I'm starting to realize is the rucking. Perhaps, in the event I pursue SF, I can turn up the heat on that portion of it. What are some of the other programs you've looked at?


----------



## dsl8va (Dec 9, 2019)

SFAS specific programs I've seen the THOR variations, mountain tactical ruck based selection, and the Get Selected book. 

A few functional fitness programs that aren't ruck based include the Horsemen, several mountain tactical workout plans, 5/3/1, PHAT, and westside for skinny bastards v3. 

Honestly though, unless you're brand new to rucking/working out, you can build a progression program built for you. I personally am too lazy to do that and prefer the convenience of already built programs.


----------



## Kash27D (Dec 10, 2019)

dsl8va said:


> SFAS specific programs I've seen the THOR variations, mountain tactical ruck based selection, and the Get Selected book.
> 
> A few functional fitness programs that aren't ruck based include the Horsemen, several mountain tactical workout plans, 5/3/1, PHAT, and westside for skinny bastards v3.
> 
> Honestly though, unless you're brand new to rucking/working out, you can build a progression program built for you. I personally am too lazy to do that and prefer the convenience of already built programs.


Oh, I'm all about already built programs. Thank you for the above recommendations; they all look pretty solid.


----------

